# Laparoscopic Nephroureterectomy with Bladder Cuff



## SABatko (Feb 21, 2017)

I am new coder (1 yr exp), also new to Urology, & have been put into the position of taking over for an experienced coder on maternity leave. Any help would be greatly appreciated!  At this point I am scrubbing claims.  A Laparoscopic Nephroureterectomy with Open Bladder Cuff was coded using 50548 and 50650.  CCI edit is coming up because removal of ureter is included in 50548... but there seems to be no code for just the Bladder cuff.  The bladder cuff WAS an OPEN procedure. Is it still appropriate to append modifier 59, or 51 to the 50650?

Found my answer... after reading tips in EncoderPro, I will use the 50650 with mod 59. here is what it said:  This separate procedure by definition is usually a component of a more complex service and is not identified separately. When performed alone or with other unrelated procedures/services it may be reported. If performed alone, list the code; if performed with other procedures/services, list the code and append modifier 59.

Sometimes with these procedures I'm a bit confused as to when to use mod 51 vs. 59.  Is the 51 used when the 2 procedures have a common thread, such as the ureter removal in this case?

Thank you in advance for your help!


----------

